

A minimal js stopwatch+timer - ianjorgensen
http://www.ianjorgensen.com/timer
I could not find a simple timer that would count up and down i.e. stopwatch+timer so i quickly put this together. Let me know what you think :)
======
thehodge
This a nice simple implementation, really like it, the only thing I would ask
is that at the 10 second point or something, the screen turns red during the
countdown as a little warning

~~~
ianjorgensen
Good idea! i just made that change :)

------
iworkforthem
I think you can mod it to be an Egg Timer, some people still find it useful,
paid version is selling for USD $5.

~~~
ianjorgensen
what do you mean by an Egg Timer?

~~~
iworkforthem
A Web version - <http://e.ggtimer.com/> A Windows XP version -
<http://www.sardinesoftware.com/eggtimerplus.php>

~~~
ianjorgensen
It kind of does an what e.ggtimer.com does but only for minutes (just type in
the minutes and hit enter). I could add some visual indicator of the
percentage time left. You can also link to a time like this
<http://www.ianjorgensen.com/timer#10> or
<http://www.ianjorgensen.com/timer#0> to count up.

I like <http://www.sardinesoftware.com/>, he sels the most simple apps 5 bucks
a piece! Its not a bad idea.

